
Ask HN: Do you buy things from online ads? - tomrod
I have never, in my recollection, been persuaded to investigate an item or service for sale by an online, ad at Google, Facebook, or on a blog. Have you? If not, how in the world is this a profitable ecosystem?
======
yorwba
I read a bunch of webcomics, and some of them I discovered through the ads
they bought on the sites of other webcomics. Then I ended up contributing to
Kickstarters and Patreons, which hopefully offset the cost of the ad.

However, creators buying ads on each other's websites to attract visitors who
will then spend more time seeing ads ... seems kind of circular. It might be
that part of the ad ecosystem in that space is fueled by hopeful artists who
make a loss trying to promote their work.

As far as physical goods are concerned, I don't really buy anything except to
replace something else, and then I just go to whichever place is most
convenient and buy what they have, so there isn't much room for ads to
influence me.

------
Freak_NL
You don't have to buy stuff directly, or even interact with the ad, you just
need to see it; be influenced by it. You'll buy stuff later. When you see an
ad for a package holiday you don't have to click it for the ad to be effective
(although some people do click them), you may just as well decide to visit the
operator's website the next day to browse their options. If their ad didn't
bother you, chances are it was a good investment (probably).

People who do get bothered by ads and their continuous manipulation use an ad
blocker of course.

------
adotjdotr
Everyone is influenced by ads

3 white stripes? Adidas Swoosh? Nike Golden Arches? McDonalds

Everyone clicks, buys and is influenced by ads. Dont be arrogant and
mindlessly believe "it doesnt impact me"

